# Hair care in the BVI???



## malyea (Aug 12, 2009)

First mate (girlfriend) and I are a couple weeks away from our first BVI charter (B393 with Moorings). She's bought a couple cute hats to control her hair (it's cut pretty short so pigtails are not an option) - however, she'd really like the use of a blow dryer or curling iron while onboard and away from shore power.

Ask the Moorings and they said they standard blow dryer won't work/will blow circuits on ship power, so.....

Is there any blow dryer/curling iron that is either dc rechargable or compatible with ship power?

Also a general ladies question - any do's or don'ts my first mate should know about to make our/her first charter more enjoyable?

Thanks 

(she also loves football and we'll likely be anchored to a bar cheering for somebody)


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

charter a catamaran..with a generator...? 

Then you can have Air Conditioning, Hairdryers, and a nice tanning platform.. ;-)

Just a thought. I found that it kept all the admirals happy..


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

malyea said:


> Is there any blow dryer/curling iron that is either dc rechargable or compatible with ship power?


The trade winds 



> Also a general ladies question - any do's or don'ts my first mate should know about to make our/her first charter more enjoyable?


The joys of the marine head.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I think I've heard of a curler powered by butane gas, but the hair dryer is tough one as it draws more power than most inverters can handle, so it would mean firing up the genset, which the 393 is not going to have. Jackdale hit it on the head by mentioning trade winds. If you plan on docking a lot then a travel drier might see some use, but not when you are not umbilically attached to shore power.


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

Zanshin is right there is a butane curling iron.. she will be out of luck for a hair dryer though without a genset. Those hats will come in handy 24/7. It is what I wear most of the time. I find good hair products go a long way in trying to get some style out of mine when sailing. Good leave in conditioner, and good style type gel for they type of hair one has. I don't cheap out here. The butane curling iron I will break out if I need to go out somewhere nice, otherwise the crew has to put up with the way I look.
As far as enjoying herself, the secret is to make sure everyone has fun. Don't push the boat, don't push the crew, and don't YELL or raise your voice. Don't make her cook every meal. It is her vacation too. Sail, swim, lunch, sail, swim, dinner. Don't sail over 4 hours each day. BVI's are perfect for that. Great places to hang. Get to the anchorage early. You get prime mooring balls or anchorage. Have a system to anchor the boat before you get there. Practice the commands in the home before you go. It will save the marriage as well as the vacation.
PS. I have been know to take a blow dryer ashore and do my hair in a ladies room. Most don't have a outlet but sometimes I score. I just pack it in my large go ashore bag.


----------



## malyea (Aug 12, 2009)

Can't wait - Thanks for the points and pespective - Cheers to all - Go Saints!


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Clippers with a #1 blade guard will fix all of her problems.


----------



## krozet (Nov 29, 2008)

BubbleheadMd said:


> Clippers with a #1 blade guard will fix all of her problems.


I think that's a matter of perspective...


----------



## 2Gringos (Jan 4, 2008)

I tried making a hair dryer out of an oxy acetelyne gas ax rig since the butane dryer was out of fuel....

My wife still laughs at me about it...and they tell me the hair will grow back in my next life...


----------



## sandcruiser (Feb 12, 2010)

if her hair doesn't look great to you, you need another pain killer

easy


----------



## RaptorAT (Mar 29, 2010)

Note for your girlfriend
Curling your hair on a charter is a waste of time that could be spent enjoying the views. However my one hair care tip for sailing/swiming in ocean waters. Bring good conditioner. If you run a small drop of conditioner through your dry hair every day it will help prevent your hair from drying out and getting salt and sun damaged. 
For the rest bring a nice hat or ponytail and just relax and realize that men are actually really attracted to beachy looking hair and that will naturally occur. Seriously go look at any style magazine people use lots of products trying to get beachy looking windswept hair. Sailing is great as you do not need any expensive products to acheive this look just go swimming every day and sail and enjoy yourself and your hair will look beachy and windswept just like stylists try so hard for.


----------



## BoxedUp (Nov 22, 2006)

On our first trip to the BVI, I was very accommodating and bought a 12V hairdryer for the wife. I think it was like 500 watts or something with low amperage so it wouldn't trip a breaker, but then again, not lots of heat. My wife never used it.

Second time down, she had one of those Keratin treatments before we left for our charter and was happy with the results.


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

if you run out of conditioner a couple of drops of olive oil will work in a pinch. 
hey gringos, great pic.. is that a gemini 105Mc? neat boat!


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

Or just get one of these!!! The 'Hair Visor!'


----------

